# Littlel help!



## Yotehntr (Sep 7, 2016)

Anyone know what kind of wood this is? Hoping they're all the same, they have several small burls on them, Any help is appreciated.
http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/Other%20stuff/woodb_zps1vqtsm5c.jpg 
http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/Other%20stuff/wooda_zpshwymfsfb.jpg 
http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/Other%20stuff/wood_zpsmr0o9ye3.jpg


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 7, 2016)

Yotehntr said:


> Anyone know what kind of wood this is? Hoping they're all the same, they have several small burls on them, Any help is appreciated.
> http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/Other%20stuff/woodb_zps1vqtsm5c.jpg
> http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/Other%20stuff/wooda_zpshwymfsfb.jpg
> http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/Other%20stuff/wood_zpsmr0o9ye3.jpg



Looks a bit like some cherry I've got, any leaves around? Where were they growing? (Location might help narrow it down)


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 7, 2016)

If you can slice a section of the end grain with a box cutter/xacto knife and take a SUPER close up image of the end grain, that would help a lot. Looks like cherry at first glance, but the bark im not so sure about.


----------



## Yotehntr (Sep 7, 2016)

The pics I have are from an add I was thinking about buying the wood as it has quite a few burls on it. I couldn't tell from the pics and the guy doesn't know what they are.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 7, 2016)

Cherry, I thought one of the hickories, looked ring porous. The bark looked smooth, but not ruling out the shags since it looks like small diameters with dark heart. But a smooth bark hick could fly, thinking bitternut. The bumps I saw looked more like hickory gull, not burl. However, gulls can have nice figure as well. Good luck...


----------



## djg (Sep 7, 2016)

Kind of looks like Red Oak to me. Better photos of the bark would help. Are you sure those are burls and not just branches that have healed over (the term escapes me). Hate to pay for them and they are not burls.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 7, 2016)

Yotehntr said:


> The pics I have are from an add I was thinking about buying the wood as it has quite a few burls on it. I couldn't tell from the pics and the guy doesn't know what they are.


If you are buying it for those little knurl a you may be wasting money. Not trying to discourage you but not sure you are going to get much out of that. They look more like limbs to me unless the picture is deceiving.


----------



## Yotehntr (Sep 7, 2016)

I didn't show pics of the larger burls, didn't think they'd be helpful in identifying the tree. Thanks for your concern :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yotehntr (Sep 7, 2016)

I was thinking Red oak myself, I'm not good without leaves or seeing cut lumber though. Thanks for the input!
Couple more pics...
http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/Other%20stuff/woodbc_zpsq59i3xe1.jpg http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/Other%20stuff/burl_zpsjtlpnll3.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yotehntr (Sep 7, 2016)

Sorry missed the question about leaves, no these didn't have any leaves. They were standing dead.
http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/Other%20stuff/dead_zpshnmm3znv.jpg


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 7, 2016)

Not oak-no rays in the end grain photo


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 7, 2016)

Any trees nearby that have the same bark and are still holding leaves?


----------



## Yotehntr (Sep 8, 2016)

Yotehntr said:


> The pics I have are from an add I was thinking about buying the wood as it has quite a few burls on it. I couldn't tell from the pics and the guy doesn't know what they are.



I have no idea, sorry


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 8, 2016)

how much is he asking?


----------



## Yotehntr (Sep 8, 2016)

$80 a log, I don't know how many burls each has though... or if I'd pay it. Hate to take a drive to find out what it is.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 8, 2016)

$80 a log? No brainer- I would buy the big one and figure out what it was later.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 8, 2016)

I've never bought anything that size yet but I'd definitely get it if it was within an hour drive. The extra money in case that big one isn't the only one you want. Lol


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 8, 2016)

Yeah take a box cutter and slice some of the end grain to feel the density of the wood. Cherry or Oak, if its a hardwood log, for 80 bucks? buy it & don't look back :)


----------



## Yotehntr (Sep 8, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> $80 a log? No brainer- I would buy the big one and figure out what it was later.....



If I just wanted a log with burl I would. I was looking for something in particular so I was wanting to get an id on the tree.


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 8, 2016)

Yotehntr said:


> If I just wanted a log with burl I would. I was looking for something in particular so I was wanting to get an id on the tree.





Is the tree in Tenn or somewhere else???


----------



## Yotehntr (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 9, 2016)

if you don't buy it. forward the contact info to me. my brother is in knoxville area this week. i might have him pick it up on his way home next week


----------

